# Umbilical Hernia



## Doysia (Jun 27, 2013)

I rescued a young rat I was told has an umbilical hernia. I looked online, but couldn't find much info on it in rats. Has anyone had a rat with this? I'm wondering if it shortens the life span. Are there things I should look out for?

Any additional info would be much appreciated. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

they should be the same in rats then in human, so even untreated those kind of hernias most of the time get better by themselves, but sometimes surgery is required as it tries to push trough and eventually the organ tissue dies which in turn leads to the animals death. they are pretty painful at first too.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

I had a pair w/umbilical hernias&it had no effect. they didn't need a vet, but I kept a close eye, they were very long lived, enthusiastic&it caused them no pain. Lilliput(little one)&vinietta


----------



## Doysia (Jun 27, 2013)

Did your rats with umbilical hernias have issues with pooping? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

sorry for the delay I don't have technology at the moment...no my girls didn't have pooping issues but a bit of vegetable oil in the diet helps that out


----------

